

Pen-tester banned from flights? - pyabo
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/researcher-denied-flight-tweet-poking-united-security-145259840--finance.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402336)

Other submissions, some with a few comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394364)
: 4 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9397675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9397675)
: 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394147)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9397814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9397814)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9394147)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9403338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9403338)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9408368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9408368)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9408524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9408524)

